# Mite ID



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

I have a bunch of white/yellowish mites that popped up out of no where. Are these something to worry about? Or will they be lil snacks for my thumbs?










They seem to be focusing on the moist areas. I see them on the glass and concentrated on the moist parts of the wood. I assume they came in on one of my plants.


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

I just found some of those in my springtail culture. =( no idea if they're bad


----------

